# Ridge Vent with roof vents and Soffit vents



## josall (May 7, 2011)

IMHO the rooof vents within 1' of the peak are not a problem but to have an efficient system you need to make sure you have is the same amount of sq. footage of intake ventilation (NFA) at the soffit level as you do exhaust ventilation at the highest point of your roof.


----------



## apquery (Aug 19, 2011)

I think that means (NFA) that if the soffit holes are 10 (sq ft) total then the ridge vent should be 10 sq ft too. If the roof vents (5) total 2.5 sq ft the ridge should be 12.5 sq ft of exhaust.


----------



## josall (May 7, 2011)

I would include the roof vents and ridge vents for your total exhaust number.


----------



## apquery (Aug 19, 2011)

I thought I did. 10 + 2.5 = 12.5. BTW how do I caculate without removing the soffits or climbing around the attic which I can't do 'cause I'm to old to do that kind of investigating. In a few years what would tell me if the attic is not NFA and needs correcting? Maybe lower roof singles failing but uppers ok? If I got someone to get on the roof and put a ribbon or light fabric at the roof vents and or ridge vent and found it sucking air and not exhausting that should tell the story of drafting or exhaust. If so the same external test could be done at the soffits. Yes?


----------



## beerdog (Dec 10, 2008)

Technically, he should not have done both exhaust vents. normally you don't do both. Sound like he just padded the bill. What is the square footage of the attic and how long is the roof peak?

Also, what type of ridge vent did they install? They do nto all flow the same.


----------



## apquery (Aug 19, 2011)

beerdog,
Sorry for the delay but we have been just escaping the passing toranados off Lake Huron. I didn't know if I would have a roof to measure. Luckily I still do for now.
I'm taking a rough calculated guess from the ground here as I won't go onto the roof. The attic space is "L" shaped. The back section with the roof vents and ridge vent is about 900 + sq ft and the "L" turns over the garage which is 20x20 feet or about 400 sq ft (it too has a ridge vent but no roof vents as they were removed (3). The peak ridge on the 900 over the house is about 20 feet and the one over the garage is about 15 feet and has a gable vent to supplemnt the soffit vents in an octagon shape about 2 sq ft.
The house part has a four sided pitched roof which takes it to the ridge (peak) that is 22 feet (?) vent a foot less I think.
Hope I explained that ok or I can attach a photo(s) I think. Thanks!


----------



## beerdog (Dec 10, 2008)

A icture is sooooooooo much easier.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

apquery said:


> A new roof was installed 2 years ago. The roofer said "you can never have enough venting". He installed a ridge vent and installed newer existing roof vents that were about 1 foot below the ridge vent. I have soffit venting as well.
> My ? is this. Will this work properly? I think the roof vents (5), that close to the ridge vent will act as an air source for the ridge vent thus eliminating the function of the soffit venting and causing a drafting problem and not removing the stall or other air (hot or cold) from the lower part of the attic.
> I saw a HOH ep where this problem was discussed and the roof vents were removed (drafting air) to allow the soffits vent to perform as originally intended. Any helpis appreciated.
> I have searched the forums but couldn't find a match to this exact question.


Shouldn't hurt either way. You should always aim to have more intake than exhaust air if you are going to error on one side vs. the other.

They should always be close but more intake than exhaust is better than they other way around.


----------



## Tetiana (Oct 28, 2015)

ap: you are right to be concerned about these vents right below the ridge vent. The ridge vent and soffit vents work together and if there is more venting such as you mention, it reduces the effectiveness of the system. However if you remove the small vents below the ridge vent, now you have holes in the roof. A good contractor needs to be consulted.


----------



## carpdad (Oct 11, 2010)

Academic and the usefulness depends on the application. Soffit venting became popular because of ice dam. But soffit venting is half of the equation and eave must be also protected with ice shield.

Venting summer heat is best done with powered fan in the gable or roof. Passive soffit-ridge venting doesn't help with keeping the house cooler.


----------

